# Blue Tounges



## ally_pup (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Theres a fella selling of his reptile collection were I live. I was just wondering if anyone can help me, he has many proven breeding pairs of blue tongues, have bought a couple over the last two years from his clutch. He is asking $120 a pair, I really have no idea about breeding blue tounges but is relatively easy and is that a good price for them. Also do they produce just one clutch a year and how many approx? Hope someone can help.
Ally:lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 14, 2007)

thats pretty cheap, adults usually go for around 100 each im pretty sure. 

they have varied number of offspring depending on species but i think its in the teens for most types. im also pretty sure that its one clutch of live young a year.


----------



## jimjones (May 16, 2007)

depends on who you buy them from and over-all condition ive seen them cheaper but would pay that much not much more


----------



## jimjones (May 16, 2007)

also most important what type of blueys i take it ur refering to eastern blue tongues (tiliqua scincoides)


----------



## beesagtig (May 16, 2007)

what area do you live in?
i want some!
lol


----------



## jimjones (May 16, 2007)

sames


----------



## beesagtig (May 16, 2007)

what area?


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 16, 2007)

i just put my baby to bed, he seems to love it on my shoulder. much love for blueys.


for a little more detail in price, if you were to get a blue tongue in a pet shop it would be 100ish for a juvie and 150ish for an adult im pretty sure for a typical eastern or northern. 

other species like westerns and centralians attract a heftier price tag at about 200-500 each.


----------



## richardsc (May 17, 2007)

bluetongues wont always breed every year,they often take a year off,as they use alot of energy to produce a litter,litter size varies between species,blotcheds have anywhere from 3 to 10 babies,easterns 5 to 23 and so on and so on,those figures r what ive got from my bluetongues from smallest to largest,120 per pair isnt to bad a price for them,and if they r kept outdoors and live locally they r a little easier to breed


----------



## cyclamen (May 17, 2007)

$120 for the pair is a fantastic price mate. 
my bluetongues had 18 babies the first year. they had last season off. extremely easy to breed if there condition is good and they choose to do it. but once they have done it and the mrs is gravid its easy


----------



## Rosemary (May 17, 2007)

Thats a great price, just be sure that you get a pair as there is no sure way of sexing blueys unless you have seen them mating and producing young'
Blueys make a great pet, I have several


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 17, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> Thats a great price, just be sure that you get a pair as there is no sure way of sexing blueys unless you have seen them mating and producing young'
> Blueys make a great pet, I have several


Hemipene eversion


----------



## zulu (May 17, 2007)

*re Blue*

Eastern blueys at least around sydney are around 10 to 20 dollars each and about thirty or 40 for an adult and they are given away at times,mine were ten bucks each juvenile and the lady that had them got the parents on a give away.


----------



## -Peter (May 17, 2007)

I agree, i sell adult Easterns for $40 and juvies for $10, other than that I give them away.


----------



## zulu (May 17, 2007)

*re Blue*

Wonder what an albino eastern would be worth on the market,might run into some serious cash flow problems with those fellas i guess.


----------

